
Of Course There's Going To Be A Newspaper Bailout - foppr
http://www.businessinsider.com/you-idiot-of-course-theres-going-to-be-a-newspaper-bailout-2009-5
======
russell
Obama says, "No." He says Obama will weaken.

~~~
foppr
Yeah, I don't trust him. I'm afraid it's going to happen.

